# Zwei Fritzboxen mit unterschiedlichen Netzen verbinden



## MasterDS (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe hier zuhause eine Konstellation, in welcher ich die Kommunikation eines Privaten und eines Büro Netzes haben möchte und die Geräte zwischen den Netzwerken kommunizieren können. Der Aufbau ist aktuell wie folgt.

Privates Netz (Netz P):
- Fritzbox 7490
- stellt DSL Verbindung her
- Netz 192.168.168.0
- Subnetz 255.255.255.0

Büro Netz (Netz B):
- Fritzbox 3390
- stellt keine eigene DSL her
- LAN1 mit LAN4 der 7490 verbunden und Internet hierüber
- Netz 192.168.188.0
- Subnetz 255.255.255.0

Internet aus dem Büronetz funktioniert einwandfrei.
Was nicht funktioniert:

- Zugriff aus Netz P in Netz B
- Zugriff via VPN aus dem Internet auf Netz B

Primär möchte ich, dass man aus dem Internet mittels VPN über die 7490 auf Netz B zugreifen kann. Allerdings bekomme ich das nicht eingerichtet. Die Firewall der Fritzbox 3390 scheint das abzublocken (vermutlich).

Ich habe mittels Fritzbox Fernzugang Einrichten ein Benutzer & Fritzbox VPN-Profil erstellt. Das Fritzbox Profil habe ich auf der Fritzbox 3390 in Netz B (das Zielnetz des VPN) erstellt. Ist das richtig? Oder muss ich die VPN Verbindung mit der FB aus Netzwerk P herstellen und den Traffic irgendwie an die FB des Netzes B weiterleiten?

Außerdem kann ich leider nicht von Geräten aus Netz P auf die Geräte in Netz B zugreifen. Was muss ich hier einstellen?

Frür ein paar Tipps bzw. Denkanstöße wäre ich dankbar.

Grüße
masterds


----------



## Loveboat (5. Juni 2016)

Hallo masterds,

die Fritzbox 7490 muss wissen, wo und wie das Netz im Büro (192.168.188.0) zu erreichen ist.

Hierzu musst Du folgendes machen:

Fritzbox 7490:
unter den Netzwerk-Einstellungen, dort wo Du IP-Einstellungen vornimmst, gibt es den Punkt "Routen". Hier muss eine statische Route eingerichtet werden.
Bei Dir:
192.168.188.0 255.255.255.0 => 192.168.168.2

Fritzbox 3390:
- LAN-Port als WAN konfigurieren und diesem eine feste IP zuweisen, z.B. 192.168.168.2 255.255.255.0 mit Gateway IP der Fritzbox 7490

Einziges Problem: Die FritzBox 3390 macht im Normalfall NAT, das heißt sie übersetzt die IP-Adressen. Ich weiß jetzt leider nicht auswendig ob man dies in der Fritzbox 3390 abschalten kann. Habe leider keine zur Hand.



Gruß
Shungo


----------

